# I need a cover for my outdoor stairs to basement.



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

what if you put a screen "bubble" over the drain itself, to keep the leaves out of it?


----------



## retiredcats (Jun 26, 2008)

*stairwell cover*

I was thinking of that. Any clue how I could attach that to the house?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

Bilco doors, keeps out weather, leaves, and burglars.


----------

